# IndyCar vs. F1 at Infineon



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Infineon Lap Times

IndyCar Dallara-Chevy _ 1:16.98

F1 Ferrari F2003 _ 1:21.61

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/indycar-power-posts-11698-lap-to-lead-sunday-at-sonoma/

http://corseclienti.ferrari.com/2012en/championship-type/f1-clienti/


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

It's not exactly a fair comparison. The Indy car had a professional driver, the F2003GA had some rich dude corporate exec. His on board looked like he didn't even touch any curbs. Put Alonso, or any other top F1 driver in the Ferrari and then compare...


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

IndyCar vs. F1 at Infineon


----------



## isjoey (Mar 13, 2012)

Take a look at the URL below that talks about Indycar (or Cart) to F1 at Montreal. You will find F1 to be a good bit faster... the track configuration is the same for all as well.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuit_Gilles_Villeneuve


----------

